# Star grass in low tech



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Mine got long and leggy and was very frail until I put it in my 10g with 36w of CFL and C02


----------



## emmalee01 (Aug 31, 2013)

The Dude said:


> Mine got long and leggy and was very frail until I put it in my 10g with 36w of CFL and C02


So do you think it needs hi-tech to grow low? Know of any other good low-tech carpet plants? Thanks for the reply :smile:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Like may plants, star grass, when in low light or overshadowed by taller plants, will compete for light and start to grow towards the surface of a tank.


----------



## emmalee01 (Aug 31, 2013)

How do you think they would fair in medium light? I'm thinking of upgrading to 2wpg and dosing with excel to help plant growth, and possibly get some medium light plants...currently only on 1wpg


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

emmalee01 said:


> So do you think it needs hi-tech to grow low? Know of any other good low-tech carpet plants? Thanks for the reply :smile:


Dwarf Sag is awesome. That's what I've used in all of my tanks for quite a while now. I'm now experimenting with Hydrocotyle Japan.


----------



## emmalee01 (Aug 31, 2013)

The Dude said:


> Dwarf Sag is awesome. That's what I've used in all of my tanks for quite a while now. I'm now experimenting with Hydrocotyle Japan.


Cheers, 
will see if I can find some dwarf sag near me


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a medium light diy co2 set up with a stargrass carpet I just clip off a node or two when it grows then replant pretty soon you will have enough for a carpet


----------

